# Where to buy: Seat covers, carpet??



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good place to get quality seat covers and carpet online. I've got a 99xe, B14. 

I'd like to maybe upgrade in the next few months by 

1) Replacing the nasty carpet (it's gotta go!) 

and 

2) Getting new seat covers. I was thinking of black carpeting with black/blue seat covers, and the blue Nismo floor mats (linked here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33697&item=2438702884)

BTW, how easy is it to take off the stock seat covers? 

I'm already painting interior trim with metallic blue, so I think that would look nice. Any thoughts? 

So far, the only place I've found carpet is 1aauto.com (they have stuff on Ebay, too). Their web site kind of sucks though, since they don't specify that they have carpet for 99 sentra. They've got an item on Ebay for it though, so I assume they make it. It looks like $145 plus shipping. Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33697&item=2437707239

OK, sorry about the long post. Thanks for any info.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I am in the same boot as yours, but couldn't find any places that offered anything!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.katzkin.com/SITE/HTML/index.html

they have our seats, but not the carpeting. im still lookin around for an online resource for carpet.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I am in the same boot as yours, but couldn't find any places that offered anything!! *



me 2  my carpet and seats look like sh**


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Just to let you know, the nismo blue carpets online are fake, i wanted to get them too( and i still probably will) but nismo does not make carpeting....


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but how much roughly do you thin katskin will charge to do the seats?


----------

